# Food Safety News - 08/27/2021



## daveomak.fs (Aug 27, 2021)

*WTO report shows food safety dominates new trade concerns*
By Joe Whitworth on Aug 27, 2021 12:04 am
Almost half of the new trade issues discussed in a WTO committee in 2020 mentioned food safety, according to a report on the meeting. Of the 36 new specific trade concerns (STCs) raised in the World Trade Organization’s (WTO) Sanitary and Phytosanitary (SPS) Committee, 16 referred to food safety measures. More than a third were... Continue Reading


*CPS research gets significant financial boost from buyers, sellers, growers*
By News Desk on Aug 27, 2021 12:03 am
According to investors, the food safety of fresh produce comes down to pride, potential, partnership and priorities. Sysco, Tanimura & Antle and grower groups California Fresh Fruit Association and Washington State Tree Fruit Association have contributed $250,000 each to the Center of Produce Safety’s (CPS) latest research capital campaign. All four organizations are repeat supporters... Continue Reading


*Police charge man for suspected food contamination*
By News Desk on Aug 27, 2021 12:02 am
Police in London have arrested a man on suspicion of contaminating food at three supermarkets. Metropolitan Police detained Leoaai Elghareeb in Hammersmith and Fulham after foodstuffs at the stores were injected with an as yet unidentified substance via the use of needles. He was charged with contaminating or interfering with goods with intent and will... Continue Reading


*FDA actively investigating 6 foodborne outbreaks; little information available*
By News Desk on Aug 27, 2021 12:01 am
The table below shows outbreak investigations being managed by FDA’s CORE Response Teams. The investigations are in a variety of stages. Some outbreaks have limited information with active investigations ongoing, others may be near completion or concluded. The table below has been abbreviated to show only active investigations. The Food and Drug Administration will issue public... Continue Reading


*Oregon county investigating an E. coli outbreak of unknown origin*
By News Desk on Aug 26, 2021 06:07 pm
Multiple local media outlets in the Medford, OR, area are reporting that Jackson County is dealing with an E. coli outbreak. Fifteen people across Jackson County have been infected with E. coli, according to reports. Ten people have been so sick that they have been admitted to hospitals. Jackson County Public Health officials told NewsWatch... Continue Reading


*CDC names likely source of Salmonella outbreaks linked to Italian meats*
By Dan Flynn on Aug 26, 2021 05:36 pm
The federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in Atlanta has combined an outbreak of Salmonella Infantis infections and an outbreak of Salmonella Typhimurium infections into one investigation. Combined, the outbreaks are responsible for 36 illnesses in 17 states with 12 hospitalizations and no deaths. The data for the two outbreaks will be reported together, beginning... Continue Reading


----------

